# My evo



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i believe 156 for a 155lb is more on the free ride end...so if thats ur thing ur set.
________
The View Condo Pattaya


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That should be just fine for your height/weight for all mountain use.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I wanted to be in the park most of the time and mess around on the mountain. I am sure it will work just fine. I bought some rome 390s so I think my setup will hold. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

im right at 150 maybe a tad less and i ride a 151. i take the thing everywhere from pow and al mtn to everything thats in the park. you can def ride the 156 for what you wanna do but a little shorter wouldn't hurt either. it depends on what you wanna do with it.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the 09 Evo didn't come in a 156. It comes 155 and 158. you might have an 08?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry its a 155. Thats a typo.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

You will be fine. From my experience they are a little shorter then tagged so I don't know exactly how Never Summer sizes them etc... For example my 158 Evo-R is about the same length as my 156 GNU CHB. My buddies 155 Evo-R is just a tad longer then my 152 Scaremaster.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm 160 @ 5'4" and I just picked up a 153 Evo-R. Was considering the 155 but couldn't find one. I think you'll be fine with it.


----------

